# Has anyone seen a difference between solid and laminate ukes on the road?



## Alaska (Jan 4, 2012)

Topic. I'm more curious than anything. I plan on getting a new one soon, but I just don't know how big of a difference the two are when it comes to traveling. How the shifts in weather may affect them, for the most part. 

The only one I ever had on the road with me before was a soprano that got ran over by a van. About a year ago or some shit.

I normally use a foam case, so I'm assuming that should help better than, say, a hard case?

So chyeah, any experienced ukers here have any tips about the two?


----------



## baconrind (Jan 4, 2012)

Laminated will be more durable for traveling. And are cheaper. If you want to spend hundreds of dollars on a solid because they sound awesome then you can probably afford two! Take your cheap one! I have a $35 purple uke with a dolphin on it  Its not very loud so I was thinking of putting violin strings on it. You can get a laminated one with great sound for around $60. Whatever you decide, just dont run over it with a van and you should be fine. 
I havent traveled with my uke yet. I usually take my concertina and that is way more weather sensitive than a uke. Havent had any problems yet.


----------



## Doobie_D (Jan 4, 2012)

I play mando and i carried it in a hard case for years, which got old, but eventually ditched it for a soft case because you can slang it up onto yer shoulder while walkinging around and its lighter. They dont really protect yer instrument against heavy hits but they help against weather and minor shock. I added walmart straps to mine and to my pack so that when i want both hands free while walking i can mount it up in the back of my pack or i can opt to not have the weight on the back and just carry it slang over my shoulder. I took acheap can of water proofer to mine.


----------



## jake4569 (Jan 4, 2012)

I just got my first one as a christmas gift its a kala soprano i love her, but yeah never traveled with one but im going to be taking her with me when i decide to leave.


----------



## Vixious (Jan 4, 2012)

anyone ever used an old dixie aluminum banjo uke? i have one and the skin on it is beat, any suggestions on replacements? not tryin to hijack just figured someone might know


----------



## Alaska (Jan 5, 2012)

baconrind said:


> Laminated will be more durable for traveling. And are cheaper. If you want to spend hundreds of dollars on a solid because they sound awesome then you can probably afford two! Take your cheap one! I have a $35 purple uke with a dolphin on it  Its not very loud so I was thinking of putting violin strings on it. You can get a laminated one with great sound for around $60. Whatever you decide, just dont run over it with a van and you should be fine.
> I havent traveled with my uke yet. I usually take my concertina and that is way more weather sensitive than a uke. Havent had any problems yet.



I have a cheap one, but it has seen better days. The finish has taken some damage from my nails from over-zealous strumming and all that. It's plastered with obscure uke band/black metal stickers, which I wish I knew about a year ago dulls the sound quite a bit, and it's really just not in the best shape. It's a Lanikai Concert. I love her, but she is more practice than "pleasing to potential donator's ears" these days.

I just reeeally want a Pono MCD. I know it's a bad idea to take one with me, but ack. I want everyone to see my beautiful hunk of wood! 

I guess I can look for some laminate concert at the local music shop, though. Shucks.


----------

